# Need parts manual for Tecumseh 12 Hp off of A Sears Suburban



## Rustycab (Apr 20, 2008)

I am looking for a parts manual or a copy of either hard copy or PDF file for a 12 Hp Tecumseh Model # 143-562102 Serial # 6047.12265
Any and all help would be appreciated I have some copies of Bolens Manuals I can trade if interested
Thanks to help in advance
Rustycab :thumbsup:


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Are you sure about that model number??

I can't locate anything on your engine.


----------



## Rustycab (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks I found the parts I needed at Sears.com
That was the parts number on the shroud i double checked


----------

